# 2007 BowTech Guardian value??



## Bux-n-Dux

Can I get a few opinions on the value of a 07 Bowtech Guardian? I was on ArcheryTalk and they had prices all over the place. I think a lot had to do with the different rests/sights/etc.

The bow is in great shape and shoots awesome. It has custom strings on it new in 2010.

Do you think that if I sold it with the QAD Ultrarest and Apex sight it may sell a little better/easier?


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

nobody???


----------



## thekoch

How much has it been shot? Draw weight? Ever been dry fired? How was it stored? Ever dropped? And the strings dont really matter at this point because of their age. I would say 3-400 naked. But figure in the rests and sight 30-50 per. If you could get 500 id say u did well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

Never dropped/never dry fired, stored in a bowcase indoors and has not really been shot that much IMO. I bought it from a friend that only hunted with it for a couple of yrs and he did not practice very often. I was thinking about $400ish too. Probably would like to sell the rest, sights, etc all together.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## daughtershunt

Sold the same bow this year on archerytalk, with a limb driver rest. Got 250 plus shipping. Remember it is a 6 year old bow no matter how good a shape it is in. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

why are you selling it? That IS the quietest bow built..even against the 2013's

I had one...sold it, i didn't like the overall weight of the bow, i grinded the mod's down to gain little more letoff...if it lost some weight, no whay in hell would i have sold it!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

I don't shoot it very much and want to downsize my "inventory"
I agree it is one quiet shooting bow. That is one of the main reasons i bought it from my buddy. But for some reason after shooting it some more, it just doesn't "fit me" you know?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GRUNDY

I'd say 250 bare. At this point in time the accessories don't mean much. You might get 4 bills from the right person, but unless you want to move it...

I had to go down to 100 bucks to sell a great shape 2009 Pro 1000 Darton recently


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Yeah, resale on bows are awful. 

2012 Prime Shifts I'm seeing go on AT for 400-440.00 on a regular basis...those are 1000.00 bows only a year removed.

I picked up a PSE AXE7 last week on AT for 275.00 shipped. I don't think it ever had a rest or sight mounted to her...I had to run a tap through the mounting holes to clean out the film dip so I could actually thread the mounting screws in. 

Have her at 57lbs, 29" draw shooting a 375grain arrow at 293fps. No shock at all. Ever with uber out of sync cams...I mean dang, the bottom cam is so over rotated at full draw that it's throwing the nock end down at the shot and I can't tune it out with the rest. I no longer have a bow press so getting that control cable adjusted is taking its sweet ol time. 

Mounted a black G5 Optix XR sight on her that I also got on AT, 75.00 shipped with the G5 light included, more than 68% off retail...and a Limb Driver Pro that I got for 25.00 shipped. 

The only thing I buy new now are the occasional longbow/recurve and arrows. 

Sold my wifes PSE Chaos1 for 265.00 on ebay, and turned around and bought her a one year old PSE Stilletto for 385.00 off AT. Same specs, shooting 42fps faster for her. Oh, and it came with a ripchord code red with the optional pink launcher. She loves it. 

If you're going to sell on AT, it's going to go cheap. I'd try to find a local buyer and you may be able to get 300.00 if you're lucky with accessories. If you were selling on AT, I'd talk ya down to 150.00.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

I just think the bow technology is just improving too fast still. Like buying an iPad one day and a better/faster/cheaper one comes out tomorrow.
I donated a Bear bow I bought back in 1999 just to get rid of it. Felt better giving it to a scout troop then selling it for $10 to some creep on Craigslist.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjlrrw

That is the same bow I am still using, great bow little on the heavy side but I would take the extra few ounces fir the quietness of the bow.

Sell it bare and sell the extras separate 

I picked up my '07 in '09 loaded but didn't like the extras, sold my '04 liberty bare and all the extras off the '07 and came out about even.


----------

